# What's your ideal set list to party to?



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Ideal set-list to party all night long 

I'll have to think up Mine with some good consideration. I'll add to my list as it moves along. Most of it would be nostalgic music from my young*er* years. What would be considered rocking and get-up and dance at the same time. 

New orelans is sinking 
Satisfaction 
You shook me all night long (is that the title AC/DC?) 
Detroit rock city 
Misty mountain hop


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Lots of punk: Tilt, NOFX, Chixdiggit, The Isotopes, Guttermouth, The Vandals, Me First and the Gimme Gimmes with Madball, PUSA & Danko Jones added in for some flavor.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2017)

Brown Eyed Girl will get the women on the floor.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Living after Midnight
Judas Priest


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Pour some sugar on me.
Leppard


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

We talking from the crowd perspective or my experience from the stage?


----------



## Davidian (Sep 8, 2008)

Poison - Nothin but a good time


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Anything but fucking CCR!!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Frenchy99 said:


> Living after Midnight
> Judas Priest



You know what priest song I really like that is probably the least like the rest of their material? At least chorus wise. United! I had forgotten about this track until I picked up the greatest hits a couple years ago.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@sorbz62 ypure hilarious. What's the deal with CCR? Gotta know. 

@cboutilier from the cross perspective.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

@sambonee coz it's the most tedious shite Americana claptrap ever. Whiny voices, bad sounding recording and the worst thing - terrible guitars.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

sambonee said:


> @sorbz62 ypure hilarious. What's the deal with CCR? Gotta know.
> 
> @cboutilier from the cross perspective.



It of course varies depending on the crowd I'm partying with. That varies the amount of good rocking country tunes we would want to hear. 

Tragically Hip songs are always a huge hit at the dances here. Early career Beatles stuff. Stones.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

delete


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

sambonee said:


> Ideal set-list to party all night long
> 
> I'll have to think up Mine with some good consideration. I'll add to my list as it moves along. Most of it would be nostalgic music from my young*er* years. What would be considered rocking and get-up and dance at the same time.
> 
> ...


In your "younger years?

And you are how old? Early 30's? Your a baby still!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm 43!!!


@sorbz62 you're hilarious. I can't disagree however there's a catchy nature to their Shtick.

So what two song would you want to hear from a kick ass cover band?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay. I stand corrected but honestly you look at whole bunch younger than 43!!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Deep Purple--In Rock & Machine Head


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2017)

sambonee said:


> I'm 43!!!


still a young pup. lol.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So this is an all nighter?

*To get this par tay started:*

La Grange - ZZ top
All right now- Free
Sweet emotion-Aerosmith
Bang a gong-T Rex
Some kind of wonderful-GFR
Midnight Rambler-The Stones
Spirit in the sky-Norman Greenbaum
The Beat Goes on-The Kings
With a little help from my friends-Joe Cocker

*To get this party in high gear: *

You shook me all night long-ACDC
White room-Cream
A whole lot of Rosie-ACDC
Sympathy for the Devil-The Stones
It's a long way to the top-ACDC
Taking care of business-BTO
Back in Black-ACDC
New Orleans us sinking/Tragically hip
Hells Bells-ACDC
Living loving maid-Ledzepplin
Gone shooting/ACDC
You really got me/VanHalen
Thunderstruck-ACDC
Rock n roll-Led Zepplin
Girls got rhythm-ACDC
Rebel rebel-David Bowie
Money talks-ACDC
Hot for teacher-Van Halen
Let there be Rock-ACDC
Crazy train-Ozzy Osbourne
TNT-ACDC
Smoke on the water-Deep Purple
Razors edge-ACDC

*Etc
it's only 2am in the morning! What time does it go to? 

*

*


*


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> Smoke on the water-Deep Purple
> 
> *
> *
> ...


You need more than this for Deep Purple...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

zontar said:


> You need more than this for Deep Purple...


Sorry! I never finished my list! 

I only got as far as 2am. Insert dome Purple wherever you see fit.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2017)

zontar said:


> You need more than this for Deep Purple...


Anyone's Daughter.
Rat Bat Blue.
Highway Star.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not what I would listen to otherwise, but if you want to get me on the dance floor, disco is your best bet.

If you want to fill the dance floor, "All About That Bass" will do the trick.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> Sorry! I never finished my list!
> 
> I only got as far as 2am. Insert dome Purple wherever you see fit.


Well I already put my list
In Rock & Machine Head...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bw66 said:


> If you want to fill the dance floor, "All About That Bass" will do the trick.


I bet ya that, that song would get Laristotle on the dance floor


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Is this for the over 45 crowd? Then yes most of the stuff mentioned here would work. I've been observing people who come out to listen to live music and there are really very few young ones who come out let alone dance to music from the 60s, 70s, 80s. YMMV


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2017)

bw66 said:


> If you want to fill the dance floor, "All About That Bass" will do the trick.





Lola said:


> I bet ya that, that song would get Laristotle on the dance floor


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Chito said:


> Is this for the over 45 crowd? Then yes most of the stuff mentioned here would work. I've been observing people who come out to listen to live music and there are really very few young ones who come out let alone dance to music from the 60s, 70s, 80s. YMMV


I'm just listing what I would like--I have things otehr than two classic Deep Purple Albums-& even though they were already not new when I was in high school, those were the party soundtracks...
We weren't too into dancing--but you could dance to them if you wanted to dance.

(& I have jammed to Deep Purple songs at parties)


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I can't stop listening to this song.

Try playing that bass line. Super fun.

I still have a hard time believing that it's a male singing all the "singing" parts. The vocals go from sounding like Cher to Michael Jackson. Apparently his name is Eric Nally from a band called Foxy Shazam and man that guy can sing. I honestly had to try to disprove it was a male singing the Cher sounding parts. I didn't believe it but could find no info to suggest otherwise.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

sambonee said:


> I can't disagree however there's a catchy nature to their Shtick.


NOOOOOOOO! Wash your mouth out with soap .....RIGHT NOW!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Lol. So
Funny.
C'mon dude. I
Heard it
Though the grape vine.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Kiss- Prince, straight into Groove is in the Heart - DeeLite,into Alphabet Street- Prince.


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------

